# Black spot on yellow tail acei.



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought this fish about 2 months ago, and it has had these spots on it's tail and anal fin ever since.

These spots weren't there when I bought it, but showed up almost immediately after putting it in the tank. I do not have a test kit, but all of the other fish have great color.
This fish is not acting like anything is wrong with it, just the coloring.

It is in a 40G juvenile tank with 10 Yellow Labs, 2 Socolofi, 1 Venustus and one other Acei. I will be giving 4 or 5 of the Labs to my brother pretty soon.

I feed them Spirulina flakes and give them brine shrimp on the weekend and let them fast for a day afterwards. I do two 30 - 40 % water changes per week and clean the filter every weekend. The tank stays at about 79*F.

I think the picture will tell you more about the fish. Not the clearest picture, but you can see the problem.










Thank you.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know if anyone really knows what these black spots are (if so I've never seen the answer). They look like black ink and can stay for a while with no apparent damage done then they often go away eventually. I don't think it's anything to worry about. A lot of people have had it. There's also a streak of it on your fishes tail.


----------



## Harkinstein (Aug 23, 2009)

If it will just go away on it's own, that's great news. Thanks.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

You're welcome and yes, it usually just goes away with no treatment.


----------

